
Just turning your phone on qualifies as searching it, court rules - mikestew
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/05/just-turning-your-phone-on-qualifies-as-searching-it-court-rules/
======
LurkersWillLurk
This reminds me of the time when a Pennsylvania District Attorney argued
before the State Supreme Court that opening the settings app didn't qualify as
a search because it's not an app like the messages app.

Thank goodness that argument failed.

------
colejohnson66
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23269835](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23269835)

